# The Paintball Over The Years Thread



## Troopasaurus (4 Dec 2002)

I am an avid paintball player and was wondering on joining the reg force would i be able to continue playing and bring my marker on to the base ? also do any bases have teams i know RMC offers a paintball team


----------



## BestOfTheBest (5 Dec 2002)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bc_2002 (6 Dec 2002)

hey Aurora,

Don‘t let BestoftheBest bug ya    .  There‘s probably paintball teams on some bases, it‘s a pretty common sport so there must be some people who play it on base.  And if not, you can always start a team of your own.  The CF strives to encourage fitness in its members, so they‘d probably support you all the way.

I don‘t know for sure, but it makes sense.

It‘d be a good training tool for the army to use.


----------



## portcullisguy (6 Dec 2002)

The 32 brigade chaplain gave our BMQ course a speech, and during the talk she mentioned that although chaplains are not permitted to use/handle/train on weapons in the CF (beyond an initial familiarization with the C7 in case they have to make one safe), one Toronto area unit‘s chaplain (which one she didn‘t mention) was the top paintball shot for that regiment‘s paintball team.

If the chaplains can play paintball, I‘m sure you can too!


----------



## Korus (6 Dec 2002)

Any of you ever try airsoft? 
Now, I want to get into that!
Something about being able to purchase This Legally....


----------



## BestOfTheBest (6 Dec 2002)

HEY MAN VIST  AIRSOFTZONE 
you will like that stuff on there


----------



## Harry (6 Dec 2002)

Do your homework, you will discover that Airsoft and like products are somewhat shunned in certain law enforcement circles for civilian use.  But there is a huge following if you have coin, time and learn how to deal with regulations.

I have trained with them and they are awesome.

Speaking of which, any MP types remember those funky plastic bullets with the spring in them.  They where a hoot, only had a chance to run a CQB range once in Gagtown, but it was enjoyed by all.  The SM didn‘t think we should be doing stuff like that and had a little chat with me to cease and decist.  The neighboring police agencies had no prob using my services however.  Ironic how the odd MP accidently went through those ranges as well.


----------



## muskrat89 (6 Dec 2002)

Harry, you never cease to amaze! I‘ve enjoyed all of your posts, but must admit, noting your angst towards frivoulous topics - am surprised to see you joining in on this one. I saw "paintball" and figured hooboy... some of the guys are going to climb all over this one....keep up the good work. I‘m going to go and give you an extra vote...
  :warstory:


----------



## Korus (6 Dec 2002)

Well, obviously they are shunned. But right now it‘s a grey area. As long as the muzzle velocity is less than 500fps, they‘re not considered firearms. But, they do get scratched by the replica laws.. As it stands, they are not considered prohibited. The general consensus is that you keep it out of sight until you get to your private field (some paintball fields allow it), don‘t play in public areas.. I know it would scare the **** out of me to see some kids running around with what looks like real firearms..


----------



## Troopasaurus (6 Dec 2002)

thx for your help and i was wondering can i bring my paintball marker  (politicly correct term for paintball gun it has a max of 300 fps on it) onto the base such as keeping with the rest of my kit then taking to the field (private such as MR paintball in calgary) then back onto the base or would i have to leave it with my parents till i get my own house ? 
thx in advance if anyone is intested in getting into the sport of paintball i can point you into the direction of some good sites.


----------



## BestOfTheBest (7 Dec 2002)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Duncan2002 (18 Dec 2002)

Please excuse this naive question, but what exactly is Airsoft? It sounds VERY cool.  :sniper:


----------



## Korus (18 Dec 2002)

Airsoft is kind of like paintballing, except instead of shooting paintballs you shoot small plastic BB‘s. They‘re all under 500 feet per second (otherwise in Canada, they‘d be considered a firearm), so as long as you‘re wearing goggles and some other protection, they won‘t hurt you.. They‘ll just sting.

The really neat thing about airsoft is that a lot of the weapons look very realistic. So, basically, If you can‘t get a real replica (replica weapons are prohibited) and can‘t get the real weapon (i.e. it‘s prohibited, or very expensice) you can get an airosft version...


----------



## Duncan2002 (19 Dec 2002)

Thanks, that sounds like a lot of fun. I‘m probably not old enough being 15 to do it, but what‘dya gonna do, right?


----------



## BestOfTheBest (23 Dec 2002)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## iwillbunkeru (26 Jan 2004)

Anybody here play hardcore paintball?  I mean speedball OR rec (bushball)  I‘m Captain of Blue Thunder from Hamilton ON.  I shoot a 2K3 E-bladed Outkast.  Anyone else?  My MSN is iwillbunkeru@hotmail.com


----------



## FutureTroopie (26 Jan 2004)

I just quit like a month ago. Was captain of Arsenal out of London, 3 man rookie, won a couple tournys, shot a speed. Just didnt have the time or the money to play this season, Im heading to basic this summer so right now my life is pretty much running/gym/pushups lol.


----------



## D-n-A (26 Jan 2004)

I used to play paintball awhile ago, nothing like "hardcore", just for fun on some weekends. But now I‘m into airsoft, I like it a lot more than Paintball too.


----------



## Yeoman (26 Jan 2004)

AHA!
I KNEW IT WAS YOU DNA!!!!!!!
I still do paintball, but much much more into airsoft.
futuretroopie: don‘t tell me it‘s you that I recruited off of pbnation not too long ago?
I use to own a trix till I got out of the tourny scene, now I just rent whenever I do play. I might pick up another led trix with an ardvark gator trigger, and possibly a arddy bolt or some type of new bolt.
Greg


----------



## D-n-A (26 Jan 2004)

ASCForums right? lol


----------



## iwillbunkeru (26 Jan 2004)

Airsoft is okay, if you‘re into recball, but you can‘t play speedball with airsoft.  I‘m a die had tourney player, but occasionaly I like squid-bashing!!


----------



## FutureTroopie (26 Jan 2004)

lol obv its me Greg, I just happened to stumble upon this forum, Ive been meanin to get on msn I have a few more questions that you could probably help me with. My sis is always on the comp with it and Im always really busy, Ill catch you eventually.


----------



## D-n-A (26 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by iwillbunkeru:
> [qb] Airsoft is okay, if you‘re into recball, but you can‘t play speedball with airsoft.  I‘m a die had tourney player, but occasionaly I like squid-bashing!! [/qb]


recball?


Airsofting is better for milsim kinda stuff, an scrims, one round of airsoft I played lasted almost 2 hours, the longest round in paintball I played was 15mins. Strategy is also a big thing in airsoft games, not just play rambo an shoot as many guys as you can before being wasted.


----------



## iwillbunkeru (26 Jan 2004)

Well and true, but I like to shoot my 19 rounds a second, and eliminate an entire team in minutes!!  I‘m not disagreeing with you, I‘m just saying airsoft and paintball are two diferent worlds!!  And I like mine better.


----------



## FutureTroopie (26 Jan 2004)

I‘ve played both, I dunno how you can compare them? Pball is for adrenaline junkies like me   . I miss runnin through an entire team with them all "wtf just happened".


----------



## iwillbunkeru (26 Jan 2004)

Paintball RULES Dude!!!


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Jan 2004)

I play rec, got a Tippman A5, but im thinking of selling it off and getting into airsoft.. looks more fun for what im into.


----------



## D-n-A (27 Jan 2004)

Paintball‘s a good sport, if your into it. 

Airsoft is more realistic(another big thing I like about it), the weapons actually look like the real thing, there magazine fed, etc.

Generally, in airsoft the people who play it are older(mostly all 18+) so the majority level is there, and everyone works together good as a team, etc.


----------



## iwillbunkeru (27 Jan 2004)

I‘m 29 years old and i been playing pball for the last 14 years.  My team has 4 x five man squads, and believe me, we are NOT all kids.  Airsoft is good if thats your thing.  Ours is speedball.


----------



## Yllw_Ninja (27 Jan 2004)

I play paintball up here in Alberta...me and my brother got a spot out in the woods where we play...made a bridge and a couple bunkers...i got a Tippy 98 custom with a Dye Ultralite barrel and a Flatline *tis sweet* i also got a Viewloader Genesis from wally world been playing for a couple years now...find it most enjoyable *nod*


----------



## Slim (27 Jan 2004)

I would play Paintball if they made a gun that shot hard and far enough.


----------



## Enzo (27 Jan 2004)

I like the converted M-16‘s the Yanks use with paintballs for FIBUA. Wouldn‘t mind trying that. For now I‘ll settle with my home made rig. It works well slim, but I can‘t use it against anyone, something about "any projectile launcher that exceeds 500fps is a firearm" or something like that. It‘s too heavy to carry anyway. Y‘see, I started with an old firetruck and....


----------



## Slumsofsackville (27 Jan 2004)

you mean Simunition, Paintballs attached to 5.56 mm case. 330FPS I think. 8-( We got them up here too, Word on the street where using them this weekend. woot

Rather get hit with a 220FPS paintball.


----------



## Enzo (27 Jan 2004)

Thanks, the name of the product left me for the moment. I figure if you‘re going to run around the woods, kit up and take an actual firearm w/ simunitions. How PC is that?


----------



## Slim (27 Jan 2004)

ENZO
Anyone that builds a paint gun using an old firetruck certainly has my attention...WOW. 

Did you kill anybody with it...Or did they make you stop before you fired?

And can I be on your team!?

I was the OC of recruit companies driver at the PPCLI battleschool for a time. The guy was a paintball nut. He would make me go along with him whenever he went to play.
It was actually kind of fun and wqas good for several afternoons a week off...Only trouble is I couldn‘t dare loose!

Cheers Slim.


----------



## TIGER (27 Jan 2004)

No have not even played it before  :fifty:


----------



## FutureTroopie (27 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Robert KM:
> [qb]Rather get hit with a 220FPS paintball. [/qb]


220?? Maybe indoor with rental players, all tournys I ever entered were up around 290.

290 with my setup was sic, Angel Speed dust black with pipe kit and a bunch of other upgrades, Clr egg2 with y-board, 68/4500 pure energy, thing shot darts up around 18bps. Used a 2k1 impulse with vert reg, angel high rise, and magneto trig as a backup.. I loved that thing


----------



## Yeoman (27 Jan 2004)

yeah paintball and airsoft are two totally different worlds.
paintball you can go to just about any field and there will be players, airsoft you have to actually organise the games to get people there.
equipment set ups are entierly different as well.
personally; I hate simmunation, I find it horrible.
I‘m on MSN all the time FutureTroopie, just get me on there whenever you can.
Greg


----------



## Tpr.Orange (27 Jan 2004)

i used to play paintball tourneys all the time i was the manager at area 51 paintball for a while and the captain of bad mojo, and the d boys. Played several other tourneys with full blast and then left to play  Nppl vegas and chicago. 


But those days are long gone now, just a lil rec on and off with my PGP...

You guys should checkout www.thetrpc.com for the toronto recreational paintball club.


----------



## FutureTroopie (27 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Yeoman:
> [qb]I‘m on MSN all the time FutureTroopie, just get me on there whenever you can.
> Greg [/qb]


Call me Brad.. Ill try to get on tonight, lol Ill have to beat my sister with a stick.


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

Anybody paintball out there? Its sort of got to do with the army. Not really though.  :sniper:


----------



## Superman (22 May 2004)

Paintballing is to expensive... airsoft is better


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

Yeah but paintballs hurt more so its more rugged and rough. Its pretty good if you can last an hour without wimping out.


----------



## Harjinder (22 May 2004)

LOL! Ya...I love paintball. Going painballin‘ with Nate M week from this sunday. Flagraiders all day...its gonna be sweet.


----------



## GrahamD (22 May 2004)

I was playing quite a bit up until a few months ago.

I was playing at Sgt Splatters a lot and I was getting really frusterated with the newbies, so I‘ve been taking a break.
  They always cheat, and never leave when they get hit.  In that respect, I‘ve learned how to aim much better, so that if a newbie tries to cheat and not leave when I hit his torso/arms/legs, I can usually land a couple of paintballs on the top of their head, and if not I make sure that I hit them at least 5 or 6 times so as to make them WANT to leave.

Also, I have 3 roundish scars across my back from some newbie who turned his velocity way up and shot me from a range of about 2 inches, instead of calling a mercy shot.  He had wedged himself into an 8 inch gap between a wall and a door which was pitch black, and when I stepped through the door he let me have it.
The real kicker was he must have had to actually pull the gun as far back as he could so as to not actually be pressing it against me.
I was pretty tempted to give him 100 rounds from a similar range with 350 FPS velocity, but I didn‘t want to get banned.

I don‘t think paintball has a lot to do with the military really, but I have seen groups of military guys show up and play from time to time.


----------



## Slim (22 May 2004)

Too bad you had a rough ride GD. I used to play out west with other soldiers and it was always fun.

I am very interested in airsoft. I have a pistol (CZ 75) but no main weapon.

I have never been to a game either.


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

Yeah my cousin says that him and his unit go to a course to do training exercises and to have fun. What gun do you guys have. i have a Pirrana Storm Ps23g. its sweet. Yeah "newbies" or so they say always dont know the rules. Id like to give them a few thousand rounds down their throat!!


----------



## GrahamD (22 May 2004)

I have a Piranha STS VF.

It‘s a tournament grade marker, so I have problems keeping the velocity within acceptable limits when I play indoors.  I end up cutting coils off even the weakest springs to it get down under 200 FPS.


----------



## Dan Gerous (22 May 2004)

Going paintballing with Jin in a week for Pheonix Project.  It is so much fun (7 hours).  Unfortunatly the last PP my marker was stolen (Piranha G2 with a bottom line and expansion chamber with a dot scope).  It really sucked getting it stolen.  I got a new marker for christmas (Piranha G3 BTL VF with custom barrel and another dot scope) and I‘m looking forward to the next one, I‘m never putting down my gun.  But I would like to try airsoft.  Where do you guys go?  I think Flag Raiders has that as well but what do you recommend.


----------



## D-n-A (22 May 2004)

I prefer airsoft, with the Airsoft club I play with, theres a age requirment(18+) to play(so, older people, and more mature, compared to when I played paintball with anyone aged from 14?-40+). And from my experiance with airsoft, its more military orintated(ie, we work in sections, and have objectives), compared to the paintball, where for the most part, everyone just runs into the bushes an trys to shoot eachother. A paintball round usually lasts around 10-15 miniutes max, while a airsoft one could last almost 2 hours(for Milsims, it can be up to 48 hours)

Plus, its more realistic, ie reloading mags, etc.


I got a TM M16A1VN AEG, and 11 mags(getting more), I used to have a TM M733 Colt Commando AEG, but sold it.


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

Yeah but with airsoft you barely get hurt. If you want a game where you have shoot but suffer pain like in combat and not get nerves broken (even though thats happened before) paintballing is the way to go.


----------



## D-n-A (22 May 2004)

Oh, yea.. paintball is really hardcore like real war, I guess a lot of paintballers get Combat Stress Reaction...You cant get your "nerve broken" in paintball.

So, paintball hurts a bit more, so? I‘ve seen paintballs get decked out in football gear to avoid it.

A paintball hitting you, doesnt simulate what it would feel like to get shot with a bullet..


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 May 2004)

> Originally posted by andytheyeti:
> [qb] Yeah but with airsoft you barely get hurt. If you want a game where you have shoot but suffer pain like in combat and not get nerves broken (even though thats happened before) paintballing is the way to go. [/qb]


If someone gets their "nerves broken" in Paintball, they have a problem.

Paintball is NOTHING CLOSE to real combat. I havent experienced combat, but i can assure you paintball isnt even worthy of being called combat.


----------



## K. Ash (22 May 2004)

For some reason, it seems this thread is beginning a walk down a familiar road...


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

Ok you try telling three people ive seen get their ear busted and not work by getting shot with a paintball. so what if it doesnt exactly simulate getting shot. close enough for those people with busted ears and damaged heads.

couse with loud music my heads busted to.


----------



## K. Ash (22 May 2004)

maybe should have worn the proper head gear...


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

Yeah i was just about to think of that. Oh well. Its their falt. Course if the newbies we beat very badly hadnt opened fire while were unarmored and they‘re in full armor...


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

Ok. lets get off the nerve stuff and cheaters lets talk about our experinces.


----------



## K. Ash (22 May 2004)

I‘ve never played airsoft. (wouldn‘t mine trying) And as for paintball me and my buddies play capture the flag....or go nuts shooting eachother.

That can be extremly gratifying..


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

At school all the kids use pen tubes and airsoft bbs and shoot eachother. Who knows how this started...


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

Me and my friends or team, whatever, go to the course play capture, shoot othere kids, shoot eachother, or go into tournaments.


----------



## 48Highlander (22 May 2004)

Paintballs hurt for all of 5 seconds.  I‘ve gotten stitched with 7 "rounds" at close range so I know what it feels like.  The only thing that‘s "like combat" is combat.  Paintball and airsoft are GAMES.  They can be used as training aids for military scenarios, but as long as they‘re done in a civilian environment, they‘re just a fun way to pass the time.  Any of you GI Joe wannabes who think you‘re getting realistic training by running around and pumping rounds into a bunch of civvies are right out to lunch.


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

I didnt say i wanted to be in the military nor did i say its realistic training. Also have you ever been shot with a rich kids sniper paintball gun with the power on full blast. 5 seconds my ***!


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

And GAMES is a lie. Have you ever been to a tournament where one kid that got kicked out hit a another one with his gun? Probaly not. Ive been in a tournament gone hitting war. GAMES my ***!


----------



## 48Highlander (22 May 2004)

Got hit with a paintball gun eh?  Oh no.  He‘s got a bruise.  How will he ever survive.


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

I mean in the head. Oh yeah brain damge is just a BRUISE.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 May 2004)

so? i‘ve seen hockey games where brawls occured, people lost the vision in their eyes permanently, I could go on..

Hockey isnt a game? paintball is as much a game as any other sport out there, no matter how "hard core" it can get.


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

I mean that its not a regular game like playing kiddie soccer. i mean a rough game for no wusses


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 May 2004)

I dunno, I‘ve met ALOT of wusses that were pretty deep into the paintball scene.


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

Well were do you live? Where i live to win at paintballing you pretty have to knock the oppenents unconcoius with guns or other weapons.


----------



## 48Highlander (22 May 2004)

Kid, nobody cares.  Really.  You can pretend to be tough and hardcore and whatever else you want.  If getting into fights makes you feel like a man, have at ‘er.  If you ever join the CF though, you‘ll realize there‘s a lot more to being a soldier than making others think you‘re tough.


----------



## GrahamD (22 May 2004)

Paintball has the potential to deal out some pretty good pain, given the right circumstances.

However, those times are few and far between.  I‘ve seen some guys get hit in the neck, and get fairly serious swelling and bruising at the impact site.  I don‘t know first hand, but it sure LOOKS like it hurts.

When I got shot in the back at point blank, it was with enough force to tear openings in my skin and start blood freely flowing from all 3 "wounds".  There was more blood than paint that‘s for sure.
Like most other injuries though the pain was brief, and then a certain numbness takes over.  The next day they hurt again in the shower, similar to a bad blister. After that it was fine.

Getting shot on bare skin can sting pretty good, yet I see people play in shorts and tee shirts all the time.

As I said before, when people do stupid things when I‘m playing against them, I can be pretty ruthless about making sure they feel the pain when I get my opportunity.
 I would challenge anyone to take a couple of high velocity, direct hits on their scalp (not their mask) and look me in the eye and tell me it didnt hurt.  ‘Cause I‘d bet that I‘d be looking into a couple of watery looking eyes.

As for people relating paintball to "combat", well that‘s just rediculous.  As was mentioned, paintball could be used by professionals to simulate certain aspects of combat, but recreational paintball is purely a game, and some who are very involved might even call it a sport.
I always feel uncomfortable when I tell someone new that I‘m into paintball, because there‘s so many kids out there that give it bad image by talking about it like its war or something.  Lots of people associate paintball enthusiasts with wannabe commando types, and it‘s too bad because I think it actually keeps some people away from giving it a try.
It can be SOO much fun when you play with the right people.

It‘s even decent for cardio if you‘re not a person who climbs into a bunker and hides every single round.

The amount of pain you feel in paintball is perfect in my opinion.  It‘s not so bad that after getting hit 1 time you never want to play again, but it‘s bad enough that you actually try to avoid getting hit whenever possible.  It keeps people from just running straight up to you and exchanging paintballs from 5 feet away (usually).
It‘s the kind of pain that seems funny when you deal it out to a friend.
Shooting someone for real, stabbing, or bludgeoning them (combat) wouldn‘t be the kind of pain you‘d laugh into your buddies face after administering to them moments before.

PS.


> I mean that its not a regular game like playing kiddie soccer. i mean a rough game for no wusses


I played in a game with a pair of girls who were somewhere around 10 or 11.  In a game of attack and defend I got into the structure alone, and saw the girls guarding the stairs.  I called out mercy shots, but they wanted to fight.  I tried really hard to convince them to take the mercy shots while they were firing at me, but after about 30 seconds I decided to shoot back before the other 20 people came down the stairs to help them. All I heard was a pair of "ow, ow" and then they kept firing.  I yelled that if they didn‘t stop shooting at me and leave, that I would have to shot them again.  They laughed at me and kept shooting.  I shot them each at least 3 times to the sounds of "ow" and then laughter, then "ow" again and more laughter.
The moral of my story is that if you have a hard time dealing with the sting of a paintball, then you are less hardcore than a couple of 10 year old girls.


----------



## D-n-A (22 May 2004)

> Originally posted by andytheyeti:
> [qb] I mean that its not a regular game like playing kiddie soccer. i mean a rough game for no wusses [/qb]


come on..

How rough is it, you get a bunch of kids, give them a CO2 powered pice of tubing that shoots paintballs, and send them into the woods or whatever to shoot each other for a few mins, you get hit, it stings for a bit(well, except when you get shot in the b@lls, that hurt... bad), walk off the field, your done.


----------



## D-n-A (22 May 2004)

> Originally posted by andytheyeti:
> [qb] to win at paintballing you pretty have to knock the oppenents unconcoius with guns or other weapons. [/qb]


Oh, so assualt and battery is part of paintball now?


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

Allright you guys i get your point. its not like the military. i didnt even start this thread to talk about roughness. i meant it for what you have done with paintballing.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (22 May 2004)

I play airsoft and it‘s pretty fun. I own an M4A1 with a couple mags. Going to Flag Raiders tomorrow for my first game. It‘s definitely hard to get into if your under 18. I‘m 14 and I have a lot of trouble with some people. If anyone is looking to try airsoft then the place to start would be www.ascforums.com my name on their is Paddy_Mayne.


----------



## Slim (22 May 2004)

> Originally posted by GGHG_Cadet:
> [qb] ] my name on their is Paddy_Mayne. [/qb]


I would be cautious about using that particular handle as there are far more people out there than you may think who know what that name means and may take offence to it.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## D-n-A (23 May 2004)

Yea, ascforums are a good place for info.

Also, can somone PM me what Paddy Maybe means(how is it offensive?). I searched on google and all I got were sites on Lt Colonel RB Paddy Mayne, 1st SAS Regiment.

GGHG_Cadet, how did you get a airsoft gun though?
Their not sold to anyone under 18, I assume your parents bought it?


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (23 May 2004)

I paintball, havent been out much this year too expensive, 

I own a tippman A5


----------



## Slim (23 May 2004)

How much does airsoft generally cost and can y9u rent or borrow a main personal weapon?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (23 May 2004)

Yeah DNA my parents bought through Tru. For me it cost about 700 to start out (M4A1, battery, magazine(high capacity), and bbs). What do you mean about Paddy Mayne? I have the greatest respect for the guy kinda my hero, I guess. Mainly because my great uncle served in the SAS alongside Paddy.


----------



## Slim (23 May 2004)

Paddy Main was a member of the Long Range Desert Group (the precurser to the SAS) under David Sterling, and a plankowner to boot.

I think he died just a couple of years ago.

It won‘t probably come to anything but there are SF types out there who do read this stuff and might get a bit sore, thats all.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (23 May 2004)

Actually he died in 1977 in a car crash a bit of a bad way to go after you‘ve been operating behind enemy lines for 3 years.


----------



## D-n-A (23 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Slim:
> [qb] How much does airsoft generally cost and can y9u rent or borrow a main personal weapon? [/qb]


Yes, you can rent a primary AEG.

As for costs, based off what I have

1x M16A1: $500
11 x Mags: $450
1 x Battery: $70
1 x Battery Charger: $45
1x goggles: $50
Total: $1115

Yea, I‘ve spent a lot of money for airsoft.

Plus, all the money I‘ve spent on uniforms, LBE, etc.


----------



## Troopasaurus (23 May 2004)

Well Ive been paintballing for about 3 years now and play in the rookie level but have been offered to go play in the NPPL (national paintball league type deal) and well it is one of the most safe sports around. More people die playing golf than paintball and I have never seen any physical contact between two players in a game of paintball other than a quick tag to let somebody know that they are out. Anyway i really enjoy the sport, just very expensive.


----------



## fleeingjam (23 May 2004)

petawawa‘s better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrahamD (23 May 2004)

Golfing fatalities are likely 99.5% heart attacks and heat stroke (due to the advanced age of a large % of golfers). Whereas the average age of a paintballer is probably around 15.

But I agree with you, you would have to be doing something pretty stupid to get injured or injure someone else during paintball.  It‘s a very safe activity, as long as the basic safety rules are followed.

I was told during my first jump course, that there is a higher fatality rate amoung rollerbladers than there is amoung skydivers.
That‘s taken as a percentage per capita of those estimated participating in each sport, not by total number.

It was speculated that the reason is because one sport demands attention to safety, while the other does not.  Therefore a fair number of people strap on rollerblades, never even considering that they could be killed, so they behave accordingly, taking chances, showing off etc.


----------



## CI Dumaran (23 May 2004)

Anyone in here ever play at the field in Highland Creek(scarborough/Pickering)?

I live nearby and I was wondering if anyone has some experience there.

it‘s run, by I believe, Premium Paintball Products.

Cheers...

I prefer airsoft but paintball is convient for me.


----------



## Scratch_043 (23 May 2004)

I have been reading the posts, and would like to know of all of you who say that paintball hurts more and is more realistic. Seems to me that, since Airsoft operates at similar velocities, and the fact that airsoft pellets are not designed to break when they hit, that they would in fact hurt more, or at least the same, given that the less powerful airsoft rate a little lower than the paintball guns for velocity (Think of that time you got shot by a BB gun when you were a kid). For realism, with paintball, you are not only carrying your rifle, but also lugging your hopper, tank, etc. around with you, the size of the pellets also adds to the realism because not even the highest caliber rifles use ammunition as big as the .68 paintballs, as opposed to the 6mm pellets fired by airsoft. I enjoy Paintball alot, (no airsoft field nearby that i have found) and play because the people that I play with have many of the same opinions as shown here, ie the superiority of paintball. I just hope that people will give airsoft fair consideration and don‘t knock it till you try it.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (23 May 2004)

Hey ToRN Flag Raiders is an airsoft field kinda close to you. You justhave to know when games are.


----------



## Scratch_043 (23 May 2004)

cool, thanks, I am actually a bit north of waterloo, pain in the butt to get there.


----------



## Razic (23 May 2004)

haha paintball pain is a joke, though i do love it


----------



## RJG (24 May 2004)

Hmmm, I have never went paintballing, but now I am tempted too. I think I am going to ahve to round up a couple dozens friends lol. 

Do you play on a timely basis or on a ammo basis?


----------



## GrahamD (24 May 2004)

Depends on your budget.  Some people allot themselves 100 paint balls, and leave the field whent they run dry, and start the next round with 100 more.  Other people carry up to 500+ paintballs (some in the hopper and a few hundred in containers on their belt), a squeegie, and even an extra CO2 canister so that they can keep playing no matter what crisis arrives.
You‘ll find that paintballs can go REALLY fast during your first day playing.  Most peolpe have a tendancy to shoot at trees or walls or other equally wasteful targets, just because its so satisfying to shoot something.
Plus your accuracy won‘t be all that great to begin with, so when you see an enemy you‘ll probably blaze off 10+ rounds trying to hit them.  That and if it‘s your first time, you‘ll probably be using the rental markers, which will not be as good as the ones the "gun owners" bring.
So you find your first shot each time will be more of a rough estimate to try and figure out the angle you should point your gun up in the air to "lob" a paintball at the target.  Call the field ahead of time and find out if their rental have velocity knobs or screws.  If they have knobs you can adjust you velocity with your fingers, if its a screw, then bring a set of allen keys, but don‘t let them catch you adjusting the screw.
Paintballs typically go for $10 per hundred when you buy them at the field.  Don‘t go into your first time thinking that you will be able to play for a long time with 200 paintballs if youre picky about what you shoot at.  Thats the most common mistake made by people trying it for the first time.  I‘ve seen countless people with the saddest look on their face when they realise that they didn‘t bring enough money to keep playing.
I‘d figure on buying 500 paintballs, if your group intends to stay for a few hours.  Don‘t buy way more than your friends right off the bat though, or you will be standing there with 200 extra paintballs or something, when they‘re all ready to leave.
I played from 12:00-4:30 on an outdoor field my first time, and I went through 800 paintballs.

Most games do have some form of time limit, otherwise you‘d have to wait forever for the last couple of people if they are camping.  Sometimes theres no limit, but the ref calls the game when the action stops.  Sometimes the games are based on objectives, like capture the flag, so that helps to eliminate excessive camping.
You‘ll see that they will run different types of games to keep it interesting.  What you probably imagine paintball to be, would be whats called full field elimination, where both teams just go at each other using the whole field, with no objective but to shoot the other team.
Depending on the space (indoor/outdoor) you will see that you‘ll probably only play that once, maybe twice in the day.  The rest of the time you‘ll be playing other games, where one team or the other has the advantage somehow and then switching it over the next.  Like, one team will defend a makeshift town in the forest, and the other team must attack the town.  Even though the attcking team knows exactly where the enemy team is, they are usually disavantaged since the defenders will be shooting through cracks and holes in the walls.

You‘ll be amazed at how accurate some people can be. I know that I can hit a space that‘s equal to are maybe slightly larger than the paintball from range within 30 feet, not always with the first shot, but within 3 for sure.  If you think you are covered, but you hear paintballs hitting the wall, then probably you have something sticking out somewhere and you should make yourself as small as possible and do a check on the door to make sure they‘re not going to come in the room with you.

Anyway, you‘ll figure it out.  You really should give it a try, it‘s really fun, and it‘s even better with a group of your friends.
If you organise a group to go and play, then most fields will give the "organiser" a deal of some sort.  Like paint for $7.50 instead of $10 per bag, or a free gun rental ($15-$20) usually.  Make sure you call ahead to book a time, and make sure to ask about deals.


----------



## Dan Gerous (24 May 2004)

As I said on the first page I‘m going to flag raiders this Sunday for Pheonix Project and it is basically a seven hour game.  You play untill you‘re tired or run out of money.  It‘s a scenario game so there is a minor storyline.  This one is the counter drug wars in Columbia so you play as either the drug lords or the counter drug teams.  You can run missions given to you by your team leader (an employee of the field) or you can just go out and do free-for-all.  It‘s really nice because you control how much you play.  

Is anyone else here going to that?


----------



## GrahamD (24 May 2004)

I‘ve never tried anything quite as organised as that, but it sounds super fun.

If I wasn‘t in the process of moving back to BC in about 10 days or so, I could probably afford to go out and give it try.  Unfortuantely though I‘m too poor right now.


----------



## CI Dumaran (27 May 2004)

I‘ve been playing for some time...

if you are in the east toronto/scarborough anytime.. check out Premium Paintball and their SupAir 10 man field. It‘s the best in ontario (based on voting).

Cheers.


----------



## Harjinder (30 May 2004)

Me and Nate M went to Flagraiders in Cambridge today for seven hours. It was great, so great that I lack the words to describe it. Nate M, my friends Ben and Luke, and I were Delta Force. We faced the drug lords accompanied by the DEA and others. There were over 400 people there total and just looking around it seemed as if the drug lords out numbered us 2 or 3 to 1. We ran around the 14 acre grounds and got eaten by mosquitoes for 7 hours and then came the good part...I won a Tippmann 98 custom in the post game draws...and now I must go, for it calls to me...


----------



## Dan Gerous (1 Jun 2004)

I concur with Jin's description of it. Just amazing.  I had a lot of fun.  Was anyone else there?


----------



## Limpy (29 Jun 2004)

Just curious how many of you folks play paintball now and then. Around here the local reserve units love to get out and shoot up each other.


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 Jun 2004)

Already had a long thread on this subject, do a search.


----------



## Limpy (1 Jul 2004)

yeah your right.


----------



## MP 811 (1 Jul 2004)

Limpy said:
			
		

> Just curious how many of you folks play paintball now and then. Around here the local reserve units love to get out and shoot up each other.



LOL.........somehow, that doesn't suprise me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitefang2004 (12 Jul 2004)

I don't get to go paintballing. I live in right in the heart of London and there aren't any centers near where I live.
Besides, I've never even been paintballing before. What's it like?


----------



## wackymax (12 Jul 2004)

It's ultra fun when you get a good game of capture the flag going! The sting is enough to want to avoid being shot but nothing that'll cause any serious damage. Bonus is, you don't need to own any equipment as the facilities will usually rent it out. Try it once and you'll be addicted


----------



## redcoat7121 (13 Jul 2004)

:-\I hate to admit it - my teenage sons are having alot more fun playing paintball than I use to have playing silly bugger. They actually sat me down and asked 'me' for advice on section tactics (I won't go into them for all you old pros out there) but they've been having a great deal of fun with it. Now they want to start a team. Is there anyone else here who happens to be playing this rather painful sport and if so...where? Also, have the Forces (I've been out since 1990) stopped using blanks and have anything similar to paintball for training purposes? :threat:


----------



## Lexi (13 Jul 2004)

I don't know about the paintballing,
But the military now uses something called "Simmunition". It's some sort of projectile, and it's not a paintball. 
You'd have to ask someone who's actually used the stuff, cause I just hear about in the newspapers and such.

Cheers.


----------



## Excolis (14 Jul 2004)

simmunition is like a huge, really expensive lazer tag game.  you wear sensors on your body and helmet, and it lets you know when you are hit.  excellent training tool


----------



## jonsey (14 Jul 2004)

That's not simmunition, that's MILES. Simmunition is kind of simmilar to paintball, but different.  Simmunition (as the Canadian Army uses), is a 9mm non-lethal projectile of a coloured wax (I believe). It uses a modified C7 rifle, and is used with 20 round clear magazines. It's meant to provide soldiers with a "close to real" combat situation, and to let them know that they're hit and where. 

My only experience with Simmunition was when the Argylls in Hamilton had on a demonstration/Open House, and let the visiting Civilians suit up in the protective gear and fire a couple magazines into the walls of the FIBUA buildings. 

Go to http://www.simunition.com  for more info.


----------



## Lexi (15 Jul 2004)

Jonsey said:
			
		

> That's not simmunition, that's MILES. Simmunition is kind of simmilar to paintball, but different.   Simmunition (as the Canadian Army uses), is a 9mm non-lethal projectile of a coloured wax (I believe). It uses a modified C7 rifle, and is used with 20 round clear magazines. It's meant to provide soldiers with a "close to real" combat situation, and to let them know that they're hit and where.
> 
> My only experience with Simmunition was when the Argylls in Hamilton had on a demonstration/Open House, and let the visiting Civilians suit up in the protective gear and fire a couple magazines into the walls of the FIBUA buildings.
> 
> Go to http://www.simunition.com   for more info.


I didn't get to see that.   Missed it, I was out of town.
If you ever get a chance to watch them train on a normal Tuesday night, do so. It's really cool to watch them go through the FIBUA rooms, (which are a complete maze.. I went wandering during break and couldn't find my way out..)

I've only ever seen reservists wearing simmunition gear once. I love the face shields..  ;D


----------



## themaskeduser (17 Jul 2004)

not forgetting to mention that
simmunition is the most painful method of training of them all lol
paintball leaves welts
airsoft leaves welts
miles leave nothing on your skin
but simmunition, it hurts, you get welts, bruises, and sometimes cuts
but heck, we're trained to toughen up and to suck it up


----------



## themaskeduser (17 Jul 2004)

if you have a buddy who owns equipment
i might suggest borrowing their gear
it's better and cheaper to play at the paintball arena with your "own" gear


----------



## jonsey (19 Jul 2004)

Lexi said:
			
		

> <snipped my own post out>
> I didn't get to see that.   Missed it, I was out of town.
> If you ever get a chance to watch them train on a normal Tuesday night, do so. It's really cool to watch them go through the FIBUA rooms, (which are a complete maze.. I went wandering during break and couldn't find my way out..)
> 
> I've only ever seen reservists wearing simmunition gear once. I love the face shields..  ;D



They went through their FIBUA rooms. There were 150, maybe 200 spectators that they had standing on the upper level (behind protective barriers), and they spent an hour or so going through different scenerios. It was quite exciting to watch. That whole day just rocked.


----------



## Lexi (19 Jul 2004)

I just get to wander through them on my own time, although they've been taken down.. rebuilt.. taken down again.. rebuilt again and then all the pieces are stacked up at the back of the main drill hall..

 :crybaby: Wish I'd been there


----------



## commando_wolf63 (4 Sep 2004)

Paintball :-\  My son and his friends get a kick out of "playing soldier" I've even been ask to join them and play squad leader I'm flattered that they want my insight as "I've been there done that" except at the time I used blank ammo. I just laugh it of and tell them my days of playing "silly bugger" are over. I've abused my body enough the first time (coming home from weekend excercises covered head to toe in bruises when I was in the reserves)  :


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (5 Jul 2005)

Ive been playing for about 2 years now, but have never played in a scenario game. Hows peoples opinions on them, and how much would it regularly cost, compared to a regular day?. Would you go through more paint then in a regular day at a field, or is it roughly the same?

Mike


----------



## purple peguin (5 Jul 2005)

My friend really wants me to go paintballing but i kinda don't care for it. I could get out of hand and start something :-\ I also wasted his 400 paintballs in about 2 minutes so it will definitely cost me. As for asc forums, they don't like me. My friend got on my computer and went random and they banned me. I think some people are far to obsessed with paintball and airsoft tho. Thats just my option!


----------



## Greg_o (5 Jul 2005)

I mainly play speedball at an indoors place called Fusion Paintball (Whitby mall.) Speedballs much more fast paced and takes more teamwork then woodsball(when its just for fun, in scenarios itll take some planning.) Also if you like competitive sports, paintballs a fast growing one, theres a league for Ontario a buddy of mine plays in, Ill be going to the next tournament date to watch.


----------



## Ranger (6 Jul 2005)

My boyfriend wants me to go Paintballing with him...lol I think he just wants to shoot me, just kidding. I dunno, it sounds like a lot of fun, and my pain tolerance is fairly high, so I might give it a try. He goes to a place in Baldwin, ON...it's a fairly large lot that they go out on...lots of trees and stuff.
Maybe I'll go out and paintball with him...I wasn't so sure because I saw him on Monday and he paintballed on Saturday, he had the coolest bruises on his back and neck...it was a white dot in the centre and then a bruise around it,...very cool.


----------



## Slim (6 Jul 2005)

> he had the coolest bruises on his back and neck...



Glad I'm not your boyfriend!!


----------



## Ranger (7 Jul 2005)

Slim said:
			
		

> Glad I'm not your boyfriend!!



Why do you say that??


----------



## chriscalow (7 Jul 2005)

That place in Baldwin is not that great.  You should get him to get his arse down to the city, there are a couple of better ones down there, and you don't have to play with/against as many useless ten year olds.


----------



## Ranger (7 Jul 2005)

lol yeah I know QY Rang, problem is, they don't have the transportation to get to the city. I'll let him know, and I'm sure he'd love to go, but it's all about the transportation. 
Thanks though!


----------



## Slim (8 Jul 2005)

> I thought this forum was for MILITARY personal, I have a hard time believing any of you guys are actually afraid of these things!



Steve

Please don't think that the CF are wimps or afraid of getting hurt by paintball...Most of the REAL members of the CF train with simmunition...which does hurt!

The above statment pertains more to the cadets and wannnabes.

I do agree though, they sound like a pack of whiners and make you wonder as they are always bragging about how tough they are in the cadet forums. ;D


----------



## scottyeH? (8 Jul 2005)

Steve99 said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> I gotta straighten some stuff out here.   I work at www.commandopaintball.ca as a referee and have been a ref for 4 years, I've also played the tournament scene with different sponsors and different guns (angels, timmies, autocockers) so I think I'm probably entitled to add my two cents on this one.
> 
> You don't need to be "tough" to play paintball, I ref wimpy kids ALL THE TIME.   Can you get seriously injured? Not very likely, the worse injury I have seen in all my time reffing was... a twisted ankle!   And that can happen anywhere!   If you can't take the little circular bruise you get when you get shot, well... go play badminton or something!   I thought this forum was for MILITARY personal, I have a hard time believing any of you guys are actually afraid of these things!
> ...



Hahaha, I aggree you don't have to be tough to play paintball. Sometimes the paint hurts more than others(what Steve said.. make sure you go to a field that inforces 300enforcesnot it's dangerous..) 
I used to be sponsored by my local field (PAG) in Edmonton, going go Vancouver, Vernon, Calgary etc...members of my team went to France and Florida..allover the states. It's a really fast growing sport on the speedball side.

If you want to go have fun with your friends recemmend plrecommendhball. I also reffing many tourney's and big games(300+ people, with tons of military personnal players). Just go out have fun and don't cheat(whiping your its) other than that paintball is a great sport for anytype of activity, with no very few injuries..

the worst injury I saw at a tournament, this player jumped into the snake and landed on his arm and snapped it 

scotty.

Steve BTW what gun's do you shoot? I had 2k2 Timmy, GZ Timmy and a Alias Timmy, my field is PRO-Intimidators as you can tell


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (8 Jul 2005)

QY Rang said:
			
		

> That place in Baldwin is not that great.  You should get him to get his arse down to the city, there are a couple of better ones down there, and you don't have to play with/against as many useless ten year olds.



Yes i know Baldwin isn't that great, but its the only field withing 20 minutes of where i live. If i could influence someone to give me a ride to Barrie of down town...then i would. You're right, playing with some of the groups of younger kids does get frustrating. Especially when you think theres no one left on the field, and when the games over, 3 or 4 little kids stand up from the back of the field. The dense bush field is OK, the giant tire field is...ME...OK for a few rounds, and there speedball field is pretty good. If i could hitch a ride down to Barrie, then i would, but until i have my full licence, then I'm stuck at Baldwin for most of the time. Ether way, its still fun. 

Mike


----------



## theseeker (19 Mar 2006)

hey i am a paintball (paintballer) ??? i go when mony time and the wife (in this order) will allow me to go witch is usally 1-3 times a month so anyways i was wondering if there were any good paintball places near the bases. 


please name the base and panitball place 

oh and are there any paintballers here....... :threat:


----------



## Rory (19 Mar 2006)

I enjoy taking part in having welts mark my body when a movement goes wrong. Also, I had no idea you were a paintball.


----------



## theseeker (19 Mar 2006)

lol correction i am a "paintballer" 

and yes i to do not think paintballing would be as much fun with out the welts


----------



## Trinity (19 Mar 2006)

Dec 23...  huge HUGE Christmas party at my parents.. (i was still living there.. 23 years old?)

went paintballing.. did a hero run for the "capture the briefcase" game.

I own my equipment and mask.. nice mask..  but a little short of forehead coverage...

Took one  POINT BLANK.. in the temple...  not just welt but a full out bleeder which
caused a temporary blackout..  Maybe he should have asked me to surrender than to
point blank me.. but...

Came home... covered in sand.. combats and bleeding from the skull.... Merry Christmas Everyone

The look on everyone's face... absolutely Priceless...


as for the question asked... I have no idea.. I just hijacked you thread!!!


----------



## Rory (19 Mar 2006)

I remember my second time paintballing (I'm still a cheapass renter of paintball kit) I was stalking my brothers friend after I hail mary'd myself down a hill. I was about 10 feet behind him, he was clueless. By this point I am sure that I am Solid Snake from Metal Gear Solid, aka I am the man of tactical prestige. CRACK! I stepped on the most brittle twig known to man, it went to produce the loudest noise known to man at that time, he heard the sound from behind him and scanned the hill in front of him... I decided to shoot him in the head then as he would never turn around even if I called his name...


----------



## theseeker (19 Mar 2006)

lol no prob i like stories just as much......and as for the point blank i have had that happen to me just behind the right ear bleeding and dizzy i know the feeling


----------



## theseeker (19 Mar 2006)

about 3 times ago i was paintballing a capture the flag game.     when the game started 4 members stayed back to defend our base while the rest of or team moved out (about 34 members per side). they all wanted to do their own thing not move as a unit, so in turn i too went on my own. about 1 min latter i came across a group of 3 men/women i found so cover in a low ditch and some bushes i flipped my marker on to fully auto (i too own my own equip). when they started to cross the bridge i opened up and got them all in about 5-7 secs.
at the same time i could hear allot of fighting going on to my left/west. as the fighting died out i noticed that a lot of my team were moving back to the "safe" area. when all of the sudden all hell was breaking loose on my HQ. i moved and quick as i could when all of the sudden i came upon 3 more people, they were just walking towards the safe area because they had wasted our HQ and had our flag on the way to their HQ, i could hear them say well the game is over anyways so lets head back up, i was walking right towards them they just nodded at me and walked past not realizing that i was not on their side, once pasted me i turned and wasted them. then i came around a bend and saw the rest of their team (about 27 people) and their flag carrier at then head of the line. i fudged we had lost allread and said to hell with it, i loaded up my hopper full of paint keep-ed it on full auto and charged them, i took out 3 then 6 then 10 i was starting to feel invincible, well really i had just caught them off guard and once they realized what going on i had knocked out 15 people and then the pain came. 12 people firing as fast and as much paint they could at me. upon my wife's final count i had 47 welts on chest and side and 3 on my back. 


went out again 2 weeks latter.


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Mar 2006)

Went paintballing for my stag, 

Ask FiRe_MaRSHaL_ShAwN, he organized it...he also plays semi professional...

what freaking hoot..

dileas

tess


----------



## Rory (19 Mar 2006)

I always notice, once you get that mask and old camo shirt you feel invincible, then after about the 3rd shot when the adrenaline dries out a tad then you realise playing hero sucks so you move back to the squad based strategy.


----------



## theseeker (19 Mar 2006)

;D how true it is rory


----------



## PARAMEDIC (19 Mar 2006)

hoping to be an ariakon or armotech marker owner myself..but untill then rentals for me.
what i really want is a mask that does not fog...rushing the enemy hq like ray charles while screaming like james brown..with bobby brown's cant touch this track playing in your head ..doesnt really help...lol ;D
but the bobby brown shuffle does work..hahaha ;D

curious ..I want one of those mask they use for simunation training on excercise. Anyone who where to get one at retail or sites links?

sorry bro hijacked again ..alas im only a civi (occasional)paintballer, no idea of arenas near bases.


----------



## theseeker (19 Mar 2006)

hey PARAMEDIC  if you want you can buy a die mask for around $150 then as an option you can get a small fan that will mount on inside and will cool you and the lense


----------



## gt102 (19 Apr 2010)

Zombied.

Any paintballers in the GTA looking to help out a great cause and shoot some cops? The event is run by the Hamilton Police Force and has assistance (aka teams) from Niagara and Toronto. Op teams ranging from SWAT to Patrolmen.

Last year saw teams from damn near every nook of society. TV Crews, Radio Stations, Hamilton By-Law, MacMaster Security, Civilians, and more. They maintain a level playing field by only allowing mechanical markers (no guys shooting 20bps from an electronic marker). Everything is required to play is provided(Mask, Gun, Paint) with the minimum pledge amount (last year was 65$/player).

All proceeds go to...






http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=106013476105904&index=1



> *Tournament of Triumph 2010*
> 
> _Date: Saturday, 16 October 2010
> Time: 09:00 - 17:00
> ...



Last years results...

*1st Annual Tournament of Triumph - November 7, 2009*
1. Team Whitebread -  535 points
2. 1st SSF - 530 points
3. Tactical Assault Paintball Team (T.A.P.S.) - 515 points
4. Vice & Drug Team - 395 points
5. The Gunners - 380 points
6. The Mixed Nuts - 315 points
7. CHML - 300 points
8. Team Hamilton - 235 points
9. Cold Snap - 205 points
10. The Newbies - 190 points
11. CHCH Camerakazi's - 180 points
12. Hamilton By-Law - 150 points
13. Central D - 130 points
14. Wheel Wizards - 120 points
15. Mac Security - 100 points



P.S. New toy!


----------



## spear (19 Apr 2010)

Does anyone of you here play woodsball at Ultimate Paintball in Milton?

I just wanna share my videos i uploaded from my youtube account, "Kalakian", right now i got 37 videos there and about 18 videos from last saturday:

April 10/10 game at U.P. by Rizal Brigade PAintball Group
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vey-WF8pGXY

That was me @2:18 with a helmet and top ghillies, also i was wearing a home made shoulder pads, inspired by what i seen from a canadian soldier in haiti from t.v and photos.

Some photos we took from that game:










We'll be back playing there on may 22, with new camera crew will be shooting videos and cook bbq for us.   :nod:


----------



## gt102 (20 Apr 2010)

Never heard of the place. Got any details on em'? I'm always looking into new places in the general area.







Did a complete breakdown and cleaning of the TM15. Lot of gunk built up in the forgrip region of the shell.

She's now squeeky clean.


----------



## spear (25 Apr 2010)

Yep it's the Ultimate Paintball in Milton, Ontario.  Just off hwy401 and guelph line.

Is that the BT TM15?  Looks stiff.  It's a nice marker, and luv that grenade launcher you got there, awesome!


----------



## gt102 (26 Apr 2010)

spear said:
			
		

> Yep it's the Ultimate Paintball in Milton, Ontario.  Just off hwy401 and guelph line.
> 
> Is that the BT TM15?  Looks stiff.  It's a nice marker, and luv that grenade launcher you got there, awesome!



What are their rates like?

Yeah, tis a BT TM15, absolutely solid gun. Wish you could modify it more though! Other then that it rips at 20bps without a hickup, pretty soft on paint, quiet as hell.

I started off with an Triumph, moved to a X7, then to a SP1, now this TM15.


----------



## spear (28 Apr 2010)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> What are their rates like?



Entrance fee for Non-members are $15, $5 for air refill for one day, free lunch, $10 per 100 or $40 for 500 paintballs, and i think it's $60 or $70 for a thousand ammo, $5 for gun rentals, and another $5 for the uniform.

Members are free entrance or $100 for a year, 50% off paintballs, with unlimited air refill, same rate for gun rentals and uniforms.

But like us, with our own gears then we save more if we play atleast 3x a year with full membership. 



> Yeah, tis a BT TM15, absolutely solid gun. Wish you could modify it more though! Other then that it rips at 20bps without a hickup, pretty soft on paint, quiet as hell.
> 
> I started off with an Triumph, moved to a X7, then to a SP1, now this TM15.



Oh man that SP1 is no longer in the market, hard to sell it... i know cuz my buddy has one too, now he sells X7 and Phenoms, he's a Tippmann licensed agent too.

What type of dress up you have in your X7?

I got 2 X7s, one M16 Carbine and G36 dress ups, one for my sniping with a sniper scope (Tiberius), and a red dot for my CQB.  I got a canadian forces sniper top ghillies too with a CADPAT digi camo hat, and a snowboarding helmet with top ghillies hehe....


----------



## spear (28 Apr 2010)

BTW, here is facebook link for Ultimate Paintball:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Milton-ON/ULTIMATE-PAINTBALL/108111342551533
 :nod:


----------



## gt102 (30 Apr 2010)

spear said:
			
		

> Oh man that SP1 is no longer in the market, hard to sell it... i know cuz my buddy has one too, now he sells X7 and Phenoms, he's a Tippmann licensed agent too.
> 
> What type of dress up you have in your X7?
> 
> I got 2 X7s, one M16 Carbine and G36 dress ups, one for my sniping with a sniper scope (Tiberius), and a red dot for my CQB.  I got a canadian forces sniper top ghillies too with a CADPAT digi camo hat, and a snowboarding helmet with top ghillies hehe....



SP1's around here are still selling' fairly well. They're sturdy SOB's!






This is my x7, mostly... It's a really old picture, I'm now using a 14' m4 opsgear barrel, and a solid airthrough stock. It's just collecting dust these days though. No use for it. Doesn't quite perform like the BT TM15 or the SP1.


----------



## spear (30 Apr 2010)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> SP1's around here are still selling' fairly well. They're sturdy SOB's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE marker sir.  

X7 is still a reliable marker, only that if armed with egrip, you'll need some xtra batteries on hand all the time during the game.  It has the upgraded version in Phenom, a smaller X7 w/ builtin egrip that didn't require some xtra 9v batteries handy.

Here's mine =)









I just armed the M16 w/ egrip and plan to buy a longer shroud to make it look something like this:




http://timawa.net/index.htm


----------



## gt102 (3 May 2010)

My X7 has always been garbage. It was a letdown as soon as I popped the E-Grip in. It started having issues with high rates of fire, everything started to fail. I moved on to better things for the higher ROF while maintaining a milsim look.

The Phenom has alot of promise, but I haven't had the chance to run with it yet.


----------



## spear (5 May 2010)

2 of our paintball group core members had these modifications of their Phenoms:









They thought since it's recoiless anyway, developing some functional silencers was not a bad idea and so they did.

Also about my previous look-alike talks, i  found the exact look that i've been looking for my x7 sniper dress up:




Photo courtesy of http://timawa.net/modernization.htm

I seen some identical paintball marker shroud being sold to canadian paintball in mississauga, but by the time i was gonna buy it, it closed down.  I checked the north york branch and they didn't have it.

BTW, are you planning to keep your x7 for life?  If you gonna sell it, how much are you gonna ask for it?  Thanks.


----------



## spear (19 May 2010)

Found this on facebook, really soem kick *** gears and markers by Tippmann!

http://www.facebook.com/Tippmann?v=photos&so=105#!/photo.php?pid=199369&op=2&o=global&view=global&subj=55076703199&id=100000309321624



http://www.facebook.com/Tippmann?v=photos&so=105#!/photo.php?pid=194577&op=8&o=global&view=global&subj=55076703199&id=100000560289970




http://www.facebook.com/Tippmann?v=photos&so=90#!/photo.php?pid=3755156&op=9&o=global&view=global&subj=55076703199&id=854154230


http://www.facebook.com/Tippmann?v=photos&so=120#!/photo.php?pid=5193650&op=9&o=global&view=global&subj=55076703199&id=520157432

nice to look at - playability not as good
http://www.facebook.com/Tippmann?v=photos&so=450#!/photo.php?pid=10810440&op=33&o=global&view=global&subj=55076703199&id=540460651


http://www.facebook.com/Tippmann?v=photos&so=540#!/photo.php?pid=3159706&op=41&o=global&view=global&subj=55076703199&id=504602870

hoy dealer - kelan tayo makakapag ganito?
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30612764&op=50&o=global&view=global&subj=55076703199&id=1126007940

impressive numbers pano kaya sa tippmann challenge
http://www.facebook.com/Tippmann?v=photos&so=735#!/photo.php?pid=3259482&op=51&o=global&view=global&subj=55076703199&id=583721201


http://www.facebook.com/Tippmann?v=photos&so=795#!/photo.php?pid=1715556&op=55&o=global&view=global&subj=55076703199&id=539647074


http://www.facebook.com/Tippmann?v=photos&so=795#!/photo.php?pid=30289862&op=55&o=global&view=global&subj=55076703199&id=1495878258


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30122851&op=60&o=global&view=global&subj=55076703199&id=1205523146


----------



## spear (23 May 2010)

May 22, 2010 game:

Ultimate Paintball Milton
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0z_MYXVZ3I


----------



## spear (1 Aug 2010)

Youtube version of yesterday's game with annotations:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNPozjia_8c

Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdShkBDmaMI&feature=channel


----------

